
Launch HN: K6.io – modern, open-source load testing CLI and Cloud for developers - robingustafsson
https://k6.io/open-source
======
tiernano
Been using this for a few weeks now and very cool bit of kit. Only using it
locally and actually using it for load testing a soap app, but works well!
Next step to see about using it for a rest app we got too. Love the idea of
influxdb and grafana too.

~~~
sniku
You can give a shot to the "open source load testing stack"[1] we built. It's
using TimescaleDB instead of influx which makes it much easier to configure in
Grafana.

We are planning on using TimescaleDB as a default database output for the
local execution.

[https://github.com/loadimpact/open-source-load-testing-
stack...](https://github.com/loadimpact/open-source-load-testing-stack/)

~~~
tiernano
handy! will look into that!

